# Will pay for advice..best yield/highest profit margin



## everything4less2003 (Mar 17, 2009)

I do not know how you want this done, but i will pay 20 USD for the best grow room design/ method. 

I can paypal it to you from a friends account. I can send you cash or money order. Im doing this bc you may already have a existing set up like the one i want to do. 

*NOW*

I currently have a stand-up shower that is being used for an experimental grow. it is 3 feet wide 3 feet long and about7 feet high.

Now, i also just bought out my brother's closet for 100/month. 

We are going to close it off with dry wall so the doors will not be able to open up, however, we are knocking down a wall that connects it with another close which will be the entrance.

The dimensions once the wall will be knocked down is :

9 feet deep 9 feet tall and about 2.5 feet wide.

This is where your payment will be earned

Should i do sea of green? screen of green? Shelf growing bc we have 9 feet up to work with. 

I wanted to use the bathroom as a mothering/veg/clone room and use the other closet(more like a 9 foot hallway).

What strain combination along with what method should i use?

I will include pictures if need be to satisfy your thought of"is he serious?"

How this will work is i will include preliminary pictures of everything and go along as planned buying materials.

I will also be using CFLs and whichever method i use will be paid. I know you may be pessimistic, but if there is anything i could do to show you that you will be paid, please tell me. 

I feel like i will get some backlash, but i would like some great feedback on this so i can start my grow. I recently lost my job and they are now laying off the whole factory and sending all the jobs to Mexico. 

Anything would help and I thank you in advance for just looking at my pathetic post. 

I will have pics by Monday the 23rd.


----------



## capncash (Mar 17, 2009)

bro i will help you out but you have to promise me you wont use cfl's. and anyone who's advice is actually worth something wipes there ass with 20 dollars


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 17, 2009)

capncash said:


> bro i will help you out but you have to promise me you wont use cfl's. and anyone who's advice is actually worth something wipes there ass with 20 dollars




Wait, why not? can i at least use cfls for the mothering ,veg, clone room? Fine ill use one 400-600 HPS, with a crap load of cfls as well. 

20 dollars is a lot for just copying and pasting their plans right?


----------



## justatoker (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 17, 2009)

Capncash Im not sure i agree with that statement. What about the hypothetical hippy who is broke as hell and grows the best pot around. I think he might sponsor a tree to save it from being cut down with that $20


----------



## easygrinder (Mar 17, 2009)

i got your design and i'll do it for free


----------



## capncash (Mar 17, 2009)

who grows the best pot around and is broke? i have never met that person


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 17, 2009)

I suppose somebody that keeps it to themselves and does not sell.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 17, 2009)

here ya go.. and this is on the house >









seriously though, I never help anyone on here that I know is growing weed to sell . Period. Thats just me and how I feel though.If you wanna smoke, grow it.. If you wanna make money, get a damn job.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 17, 2009)

scaredspliffless said:


> I suppose somebody that keeps it to themselves and does not sell.



If any of yall live in the midwest say IL , IN

ill hook u up for free for a nice design. I just want the highest profit margin with this room design or method.... Screen of green or sea of green maybe. I hear Nevilles haze can be put into flowering 2 weeks after cloning once the roots have been developed

ALso thank for the freee advice, but just offering an incentive to those who dont want to help for free.....time is money right???


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 17, 2009)

justatoker said:


> here ya go.. and this is on the house >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen my friend that guy is my neighbor


----------



## T macc (Mar 17, 2009)

I would use a 600w HPS. and 1 or 2 of those big walmart fans. If you use the cfls You have to put them really close to the plants. You can try to do a screen of green. But remember, The less plants the bigger they'll grow.

I would do like this,
Set the 600w HPS in the middle of the closet. Put Mylar on all walls. For the plants in the corners, put the CFLs right above them. And put a big fan on either side of the closet


----------



## capncash (Mar 17, 2009)

any strain can be put into flowering 1 day after cloning. you need 1 good light. 600 hps and a couple of plants in dirt pots on your first grow. if you want to come straight outta the box growing great stuff then you need full time experienced help, or do a lot of reading. serious reading, not most of the dumb posts on here, 75% of it is wrong


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 17, 2009)

i really dont sell per se, i have a lot of friends who smoke and they are tired of going to unreliable ppl or shady areas where two of my friends have been robbed. I dont even make a profit, i sell at cost, but now i would like to make money on the side while i look for a job. Believe you me, this is my last resort, i dont enjoy partaking in illegal activity, right now i dont even smoke bc im currently looking for a job. its rough out there, especially for someone with no degreee and little professional experience. Im a factory worker and this all i have known to do. I understand the smoker/ dealer arguement and i know many will not help a potential seller, but honestly i dont see myself as a seller. Right now im not selling to make money, just selling my personal stash or connecting friends with sellers, but its my time to make some money and if and when i find a stable job, i assure everyone this kind of activity will no longer exist in my household. What kind of example am i setting for my little brothers? But we all agreed on this, we all used to work at the same factory, but the WHOLE thing is going somewhere else. i just dont know what else to do


----------



## capncash (Mar 18, 2009)

ill walk you thru it


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have done a crap load research and still feel like a novice. i got laid off in february and denied getting unemployment. My self-esteem is already low and dont need to feeel worse about receiving hand outs. It may sound irrational and stubborn, but thats who i am.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## justatoker (Mar 18, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> i just dont know what else to do


find another job.


----------



## snoop2217 (Mar 18, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> Wait, why not? can i at least use cfls for the mothering ,veg, clone room? Fine ill use one 400-600 HPS, with a crap load of cfls as well.


I hope your not serious about using the cfl's  and the hps. Your just being silly


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

why not, have one central hps and have maybe 12 more cfls just all around the whole thing submerging them in light. Feel like its a great idea.


----------



## demonic1 (Mar 18, 2009)

For a long room like that double closet, I would skip the cfl's and use a light rail system. They're not that expensive and give better coverage than having a pile of stationary cfl's.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont want any money but check out my grows in my signiture and that is how I get maximum yield from my girls. You will be surprised


----------



## Fallen Soul (Mar 18, 2009)

I would say do Sea of Green, With the Shelves cause you have a ways to work up with. I would suggest White Berry for this it will grow fast yield a good amount and is great for SOG. 







Here is a rough pic so you get the just of what Im saying. And I like making pics 



demonic1 said:


> For a long room like that double closet, I would skip the cfl's and use a light rail system. They're not that expensive and give better coverage than having a pile of stationary cfl's.


And yeah do that. If you have the moola.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

if i have 9 feet tall and only 3 feet wide...ill put the shelf on the left, but what kind of plants only grow to be 3-ft tall. also wouldnt that be a pain in the butt to move up and down all the time. As for the light rail, i dont have that kind of money otherwise i would totally do that. Thanks for that drawing!!!!


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

yea those girls are very pretty M. blaze but how did you do that? why are they soooo big?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fallen Soul said:


> I would say do Sea of Green, With the Shelves cause you have a ways to work up with. I would suggest White Berry for this it will grow fast yield a good amount and is great for SOG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what would be an easy way to do that? get wires? plus i would need to walk through it. We are taking out the doors and closing it off with drywall. I will walk through it with my other entrance---knocking down the wall that is next to it.

What kind of lighting should i do? i was think with shelf i can just do T5 florescent lights.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

ALright, i feel like i will be better helped if i post up pics. I will try to do this by Wed night. thanks EVERYONE for any advice at all..


----------



## easygrinder (Mar 18, 2009)

dirt or dro?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> dirt or dro?




Probably dirt. i feel hydroponics is not right for me as a beginner even tho i love the Deep water culture, is that suitable for sea of green? since this is my first grow maybe i should go with the easiest and high forgiveness


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

ill post up some pics tonight...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 18, 2009)

I really hate to be the pessimist, but i think you'll find its next to impossible to grow commercially without some startup cash, somewhere around $1000 is a good start. You _need_ HIDs to grow for profit, I'm sure cfls are fine for growing an ounce in a small space, but you need canopy penetration.
You _need_ proper ventilation, a hot room will hurt or completely erradicate your plants. Everyone has to learn the hard way, but ventilation is just as important as any other part of a grow. you say your room is 9x9x2.5 That just screams stadium grow to me. how about a scaled down version of this? fairly cheap to start, you need shelving, lighting, ventilation, soil (decent soil, try sunshine#4 or promix HP, fuck foxfarm, so expensive.) pots (or bags) nutrients, Ph strips and probably some Ph down. You need to find some good mother plants and grow from clone, they are without a doubt much better to deal with than seedlings. You can use your shower as a mother room, thats a good spot for your cfls. 
Anyhow, i dont want your money, its your grow to set up. Just be smart about things, and dont be a douchebag dealer.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I really hate to be the pessimist, but i think you'll find its next to impossible to grow commercially without some startup cash, somewhere around $1000 is a good start. You _need_ HIDs to grow for profit, I'm sure cfls are fine for growing an ounce in a small space, but you need canopy penetration.
> You _need_ proper ventilation, a hot room will hurt or completely erradicate your plants. Everyone has to learn the hard way, but ventilation is just as important as any other part of a grow. you say your room is 9x9x2.5 That just screams stadium grow to me. how about a scaled down version of this? fairly cheap to start, you need shelving, lighting, ventilation, soil (decent soil, try sunshine#4 or promix HP, fuck foxfarm, so expensive.) pots (or bags) nutrients, Ph strips and probably some Ph down. You need to find some good mother plants and grow from clone, they are without a doubt much better to deal with than seedlings. You can use your shower as a mother room, thats a good spot for your cfls.
> Anyhow, i dont want your money, its your grow to set up. Just be smart about things, and dont be a douchebag dealer.



im definitely not the dbag dealer, infact i havent made a profit until well potentially in the future. i just sell my personal stash, but i THANK YOU for your reply. BY far the best and most informative reply. But the link does not work.

also if i do sea of green cant i just use CFLs bc ill probably just have one main cola with my trimmin/cutting the side branches to focus on the main colas. i ll post pics up tonight so you can look at it.

THANKS AGAIN...ill send a gram to your neighbor when this is all done. Really thanks again.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 18, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> im definitely not the dbag dealer, infact i havent made a profit until well potentially in the future. i just sell my personal stash, but i THANK YOU for your reply. BY far the best and most informative reply. But the link does not work.
> 
> also if i do sea of green cant i just use CFLs bc ill probably just have one main cola with my trimmin/cutting the side branches to focus on the main colas. i ll post pics up tonight so you can look at it.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN...ill send a gram to your neighbor when this is all done. Really thanks again.


Lemme try this one again https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/44253-northern-farmer-stadium-grow-vertical.html
Hopefully it works for ya this time.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Lemme try this one again https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/44253-northern-farmer-stadium-grow-vertical.html
> Hopefully it works for ya this time.



I dont think 2.5 feet wide can handle both sides to have plants right?

Shelves-- weight max? i mean a row of say 1 plant per square foot. say six on each shelf

3 shelves.

cant do it on the right side bc thats the closed off dry-wall part. I feel like i should draw it out 


How would this mini scale work? maybe if i do it the opposite not lenghth but wideth. 

this took me like 20 minutes--im kinda ripped and i did so well not making speklling errors, but fidge it. u get the idea w/ short un-prper language? kool with that discussion board? 

post icon? what do these guys mean...is that the current mood im in or the mood of the topic? thread? post im sending rite?

ill pick the arrow bc i dont know wat it means


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

i will also post up pics---my first sign that i will actually take this serious. i read every thread or post i dont know the lingo yet. whats the difference btwn a thread and post


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> i will also post up pics---my first sign that i will actually take this serious. i read every thread or post i dont know the lingo yet. whats the difference btwn a thread and post



Pics of the bathroom with cfl. bag seed good stuff tho, claimed it was kush, but it wasnt. 

couple are Nirvana Ice

2-22-09


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

couldnt get pic of closet, bro is sleeping.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 19, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> couldnt get pic of closet, bro is sleeping.




That is my closet. The front i will cover with dry wall with mylar on the inside. 

You're probably wondering why close it in the first place, but thats the only way my brother's GF would condone us growing in his closet. Left side connects with that mini closet which will be my entrance. 

Any ideas on how i should grow? including my stand up shower?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> That is my closet. The front i will cover with dry wall with mylar on the inside.
> 
> You're probably wondering why close it in the first place, but thats the only way my brother's GF would condone us growing in his closet. Left side connects with that mini closet which will be my entrance.
> 
> Any ideas on how i should grow? including my stand up shower?



As of right now the big closet in my brother's room is being converted. We drywalled it off and going to paint it the same color. Also the bottom half will be dry wall doors.

I was thinking of doing a vertical grow bc of the limited width, but decided on a sea of green maybe with topping so i have 2-4 colas.

As for the other tall closet- i have 8 CFLs that will be used for cloning. The bathroom which is not our vegging room will be used for mothering. 

I will have vegging time of about 2 weeks then straight to flowering. 

Any advice on which grow method?

Strains are:


Nirvana Ice
Nevillles Haze
Super Skunk
and this bag seed, which is killer.
Again, i would appreciate any tips on maximizing yield in a short amount of time. 

I was thinking about doing sea of green with screen of green.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

anything? is flora nova ok to use for the entire grow? also im using fox farms happy frog. I want to have 56 plants in the flowering closet. 

I already bought 4 250 watt hps lamps. is that enough?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

if i keep on replying to my own thread will more ppl join? Does anyone think im serious now? i am


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> As of right now the big closet in my brother's room is being converted. We drywalled it off and going to paint it the same color. Also the bottom half will be dry wall doors.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a vertical grow bc of the limited width, but decided on a sea of green maybe with topping so i have 2-4 colas.
> 
> ...



conclusion:

Bathroom--stand up shower has about 300 watts of CFLs. Currently we are using it to grow, but in about 4 days i will have my 250 watt kits from HTG. this will change to a mothering room. 6 mothers. In the current grow room picture in that white bag is where i am currently germinating seeeds. 

Then that will go to the cloning closet where i have 8 CFLs ranges from 23-40 watts. 

At this point i will grow them out, see which ones are the best growers--sex them then pick mother.

For the main flowering closets, i bought 


*4x* 250 Watt - High Pressure Sodium - 2100K - Clear - LU250/ECO - Sylvania 67578
*4x 250 watt High Pressure Sodium Ballast Kit*
56x tree pot containers. 6 inch width X 16 in. high. 1.65 gallons. 

150 x 50 inches of mylar. 

nevilles haze and super skunk seeds.

I know i need a fan and carbon filter, but which one could i get that is quiet, cheap, and could move air so it doesnt stink. I think the skunk smells awful. 

also for the bulbs i got--is this ok or should i get those sunagro and those 90 dollar bulbs?

any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

also i bought some root cloning gel, which i diluted with water and sprayed two of my plants. man did they droop. but for the seedlings that i sprayed no drooping actuallly it looks quite erect.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

is this allowed to continue replying to my own post so i get higher on the website ranking or viewership. i know i dont make any sense. 

but again that flowering closet it 7x2 so 14 square feet. SOG - 4 plants per square foot. --im going to have to water these fudgers all the time huh? also the ceiling is 9 feet tall. so maybe vertical? but how would i be able to do that on the dry wall side?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

how would you be able to get rid of it. i was thinking there is a chemical that gets rid of THC and i can just say it was plants for hemp. 

or could you just have a gasoline you could just burn it all. i dont care if the closet burns, better than fine and a lot of jail time.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 30, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> how would you be able to get rid of it. i was thinking there is a chemical that gets rid of THC and i can just say it was plants for hemp.
> 
> or could you just have a gasoline you could just burn it all. i dont care if the closet burns, better than fine and a lot of jail time.


Chop and flush is about all you can do. I dont think any judge worth their salt would buy the hemp excuse when its in your closet.


everything4less2003 said:


> I know i need a fan and carbon filter, but which one could i get that is quiet, cheap, and could move air so it doesnt stink.


Hahaha, if you find this magical fan please let me know.
Lets say for simplicity sake there are 3 things you want in a fan. Cheap, Quiet and Powerful.
Well you can have a Quiet fan thats powerful, but it won't be cheap.
You can have a Powerful fan that is cheap, but it won't be quiet.
Well you get the point.
Also trust me when i say, if you plan on growing any large amount of plants, don't cheap out on the filter. I bought an Odorsok (cheap carbon filter) and it is starting to stink up the house.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

justatoker said:


> find another job.



hahahhahahahahhahahahahahah

slave to the man? yeah, whatever. hahahahhahahahahahahahahah

see at 6am tomorrow. ahhahahahahahhahahah

come you come in for 6 hours on saturday? ahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahahah





i gotta stop, you're killin' me.



some people have NO choice but to buy pot. i am here to help those people.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hahahhahahahahhahahahahahah
> 
> slave to the man? yeah, whatever. hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


im very glad you are amused. arent you pretty famous on this board. i got a famous guy on my thread...high fives all around.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

ok so lets say i want a semi loud fan--how loud do these things go? also for a 7x2 closet- what size do i need? i want cheap and effective--sound doesnt matter too much.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have no idea why ppl continue to do so, how can i show that i am serious?

By serious, do you mean serious that i will pay you OR serious that i will not go through with growing?

any input would help. vertical or SOG if it's 7x2??


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 30, 2009)

sog quicker turnover


----------



## Sunglasses (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright mate, looked threw your posts and I first have to say. You do what you have to do to make ends meet. Aslong as youre not hurting anyone then i think its absolutely fine! I mean if theres no work, then you have to do something, getting a job is not as easy as just saying it. End of. Some idiots will never realise - like the people who are sorted with a job already, they dont have anything to worry about. You cannot work for minimum wage as you wont be able to support yourself at all. Simple

Oke, so you got your shower and your closet. Firts i would definetely consider making everything air tight, just by making a frame along it and sealing the whole thing in and out with some white plastic, the type you get at garden centres... I think the name is something like PVC plastic or PV plastic (something like that).

Then it would be a good idea to (IF YOU CAN) get a petrol generator and stuff it outside of your house connecting electrics to your fan and lights so the electric bill is not ohbvious.

Ive seen you use tin foil i think to reflect the light, which isnt a very good thing to do as it only reflects more heat then light, meaning not good for your plants or for the helis in the sky!

Use that PVC foil thing stuff i was talking about to reflect the light (its white).

2 fans that rotate should do it in your shower, about 3 small ones in your closet. 

Get an air extractor if you live in a place where people who think cannabis is an outrage and that growers are witches and should be burnt on the stake. They wont smell in and just try get it as high as possible (the higher the better as wind moves quicker and people less likely to smell it)

I will draw up a plan how i would set it up in your shower and closet when i get back from school or tomorow as ive got a lot of homework.

Why dont you consider outside in abandoned terain (growing) I'm sure theres some places where you can, even if its just outside wherever you live which can work to your benefit. unless you live like right in the city or something, but even then just look on google earth and look for little places outside of town, im sure you can find something.

Outdoor can be as good as indoor, sometimes even better!!!

Oke if it rains a couple of times now and then collect the rain water!! It has correct ph levels for your plants! They love it!! Ill look at your plants and tell you if you need to feed them if youre not already doing so. 

if its not warm where you live you will need to maintain a nice temp for them, small heater might be a good thing but dont face it directly on them as it will damage them!

if you need to use tap water check the ph (should get it up to about 6.5)

You cant stop police form coming in or any other wanted vermin, so set some warnings up around your house, things like trigger lights that quickly turn on when someones on your yard, having a sturdy back gate, locking your doors heavily, traps like wire around your house will give you a very good warning as when they step into it silent alarm goes off in your bedroom. You only have to worry about this when you are asleep as they do the houses anywhhere from 12 to 6 int he morning. So traps like trip wire only have to be up when you go to sleep. Try to find a place not on your property where you can hide your stash and also a way to destroy your stuff, bin bag+brick in the bag+good throw=pot in neighbours yard which isnt being searched. (try aim for bushes ohbviously)
dont be lazy keep alert and you should be alright.

Im not in any way trying to get you to get you to do anything illegal and everything i say is from documents. Also I dont take responsibility for anything you do.

hope this helps


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunglasses said:


> Alright mate, looked threw your posts and I first have to say. You do what you have to do to make ends meet. Aslong as youre not hurting anyone then i think its absolutely fine! I mean if theres no work, then you have to do something, getting a job is not as easy as just saying it. End of. Some idiots will never realise - like the people who are sorted with a job already, they dont have anything to worry about. You cannot work for minimum wage as you wont be able to support yourself at all. Simple
> 
> Oke, so you got your shower and your closet. Firts i would definetely consider making everything air tight, just by making a frame along it and sealing the whole thing in and out with some white plastic, the type you get at garden centres... I think the name is something like PVC plastic or PV plastic (something like that).
> 
> ...



Honestly thank you, i appreciate any kind of response bc i figure the best kind of research is other people's success/failures. i am going to read through this and reply with some questions/comments. 

thanks again


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

well i live in a apartment complex on the third floor. i only have one fan in the bathroom, i put a stronger fan in there and it dropped the temperature to 70. living in an apartment kinda changes a lot of things. i was also going to do a guerilla grow and will breed some seeds and just drop them. if it plants great and if not--too bad. but thanks again for your info. plants have been fed-with flora nova grow. 

do you think 50 plants is ok with 4x250 watters for SOG?


----------



## suav3 (Mar 30, 2009)

arent you worried about maintenance every 5-6 months ? where they goa round your whole apartment even the closets and definetly in the washroom ?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

suav3 said:


> arent you worried about maintenance every 5-6 months ? where they goa round your whole apartment even the closets and definetly in the washroom ?



They only enter to flush out the heating system. Its a condo that we rent out. so we are not too worried. they dont enter unless we open the door for them. we wont open the first time, they will leave a note concerning what they want to do.


----------



## Sunglasses (Mar 30, 2009)

Yhe mate, do some gorilla growing, its a very good way to get some good stuff. And sometimes you get better stuff than doing it indoors!
It would be good to just start them off in your house and then just transplant them outside, once they are about 10-15 centimetres. They will definetely gorw outside if you have a good summer. Just check on them every now and then to see their status and if need to water them a bit.


----------



## Sunglasses (Mar 30, 2009)

oke, appartment aint bad, when you swing out your crop if the cops come lol the possibilities where it can drop can be endless LOL. The further the better.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunglasses said:


> oke, appartment aint bad, when you swing out your crop if the cops come lol the possibilities where it can drop can be endless LOL. The further the better.



isnt an outdoor grow supposed to yield you more'???


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> im very glad you are amused. arent you pretty famous on this board. i got a famous guy on my thread...high fives all around.


you realize i was defending you, don't you?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you realize i was defending you, don't you?



I know, im not being sarcastic at all---- u are actually famous--i read your threads before i posted this one. I love you and Al b Fuqt - i thin kthats his name

u guys are legends(no sarcasm)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> I know, im not being sarcastic at all---- u are actually famous--i read your threads before i posted this one. I love you and Al b Fuqt - i thin kthats his name
> 
> u guys are legends(no sarcasm)


----------



## Sunglasses (Mar 31, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> isnt an outdoor grow supposed to yield you more'???


sometimes, it really depends on the strain, if you have a good season and plant the right plants you will be very happy! Minimum costs of setting up aswell as you only have to pay for a few small things.... in other words, its excellent! lol


----------



## everything4less2003 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunglasses said:


> sometimes, it really depends on the strain, if you have a good season and plant the right plants you will be very happy! Minimum costs of setting up aswell as you only have to pay for a few small things.... in other words, its excellent! lol



really? i had not known that...i figured outdoor grow ALWAYS outyielded indoor grow. man you really do learn something new everyday


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 1, 2009)

free HJs for ppl who post on my thread.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 1, 2009)

so all 22 seeds have sprouted wil have pics over the weekend. 56 plants in a closet..SOG


----------



## guestrollitup (Apr 2, 2009)

justatoker said:


> here ya go.. and this is on the house >
> 
> seriously though, I never help anyone on here that I know is growing weed to sell . Period. Thats just me and how I feel though.If you wanna smoke, grow it.. If you wanna make money, get a damn job.


Come on man, there is a demand and someone has to supply it. Seriously, what's wrong with that? It's entrepreneurship at its greatest form, ORGANIC PLANTS.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 2, 2009)

Barrett said:


> Come on man, there is a demand and someone has to supply it. Seriously, what's wrong with that? It's entrepreneurship at its greatest form, ORGANIC PLANTS.



I second that...everyone gots a mortgage to pay


----------



## Sunglasses (Apr 2, 2009)

Yhe for sure, i dont know what justatoker is on about... if people want it then you might aswell sell it to make some money. Its like anything else. PERIOD. 

and yhe everything4less, outdoor grows can really really outdo some indoor grows. See when you gorilla grow you dig a pit, fill it with soil and plant your veg into the soil... this way the roots really spread into the ground and therefore the plant itself can really grow VERY BIG. when i say big i mean 8ft of plant depending on the strain. My tallest one was 6 and a half ft. Also because it gets loads of sunlight which is natural, its usually considered a better source of light than light bulbs that sometimes barely match up to real sunlight you know. Theres loads of factors mate, another one that its harder to get caught as theyre not on your property!!! as long as you dont leave anything behind like a pathway or footprints and even then its hard for them to do you. 

gorilla growing is the shiz lol. 

how many of your plants are outdoor/greenhouse/indoor? and what strains have you got man?


----------



## desy (Apr 2, 2009)

*2 much money not enough sense get a life*


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunglasses said:


> Yhe for sure, i dont know what justatoker is on about... if people want it then you might aswell sell it to make some money. Its like anything else. PERIOD.
> 
> and yhe everything4less, outdoor grows can really really outdo some indoor grows. See when you gorilla grow you dig a pit, fill it with soil and plant your veg into the soil... this way the roots really spread into the ground and therefore the plant itself can really grow VERY BIG. when i say big i mean 8ft of plant depending on the strain. My tallest one was 6 and a half ft. Also because it gets loads of sunlight which is natural, its usually considered a better source of light than light bulbs that sometimes barely match up to real sunlight you know. Theres loads of factors mate, another one that its harder to get caught as theyre not on your property!!! as long as you dont leave anything behind like a pathway or footprints and even then its hard for them to do you.
> 
> ...



7x2 closet--14 sq feet. 4 plants per square foot. i have growing

Nirvana Ice
Bag Seed
Really good Bag seed
THC bomb
Nevilles haze

I know i did a poor job picking strains for SOG, but i read things wrong.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 3, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> 7x2 closet--14 sq feet. 4 plants per square foot. i have growing
> 
> Nirvana Ice
> Bag Seed
> ...



I bought this 72 cell pellet things at hydroponics store- the got too long.--- anybody know whats up?


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 3, 2009)

sog stadium grow with 2 x 600 watt. fart fan in the ceiling. piece of cake, just make sure you get bulbs that have a "u" on them, this means universal and they can be mounted vertically.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 3, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> I bought this 72 cell pellet things at hydroponics store- the got too long.--- anybody know whats up?


Lights are a little far away, causing them to stretch. You've got the right idea with the y-splitters, but you don't have enough bulbs to keep enough light directly over each plant. CFL's should be as close as possible to the plants to keep them stout.

It's not a big deal if they stretch now though...when you re-pot them, just bury the stem up to the first node and it will become a root. Just keep the lights closer.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 3, 2009)

How much space is there outside the door? The reason Im asking is because I think you should use roll out shelving.





Buy two 2'x4'x8' rolling metal shelves and put your plants and lights on those. You said you had 4 - 250 watt lights < This should be enough to get you started this time but you may want to upgrade to 400's next time or add 2 more 250's and add in another shelve in the unit.
But since you have 4 lights you need 3 shelves per shelving unit and and two lights per shelving unit.

Since you only have 250's and very limited space I would keep them small like maybe a ounce per plant if you use 1 gallon grow bags or pots you should be able to fit 8 plants per shelf giving you 32 plants or if your plants yield an ounce per plant - 2 lbs. NOTE the picture is with 4 shelves and 3 lights per unit you will be using 3 shelves and 2 lights per unit


I dont know if your ballasts are built in to your lights or if they are separate but if they are separate you can stick them on the top shelf. Then you can zip tie all the cords to one of the corners going down.

Also And I didnt put this in the picture MAKE SURE TO HAVE SOMETHING TO CATCH ANY WATER!!!! the last thing you want is your lights underneath to get wet!!!

YOU ARE GOING TO NEED SOME VERY GOOD VENTILATION AND A COLD AIR INTAKE if its still to hot in there maybe a portable ac unit? I think heat will be the biggest problem.

So what I would do is once you have your clones rooted I would stick them straight into flowering. Then when you need to water the plants unplug the lights and pull the shelving units out the door and into the open room. Water them and make sure no water has gotten on any lights or can get on them then push them back into the closet and plug them back in. I would get a thermometer for in there 2 so you know if its getting to hot in there and I would do all the clones at once so you dont have to move 2 much around. Another thing to think about is reflective insulation on the walls this should help by keeping the walls from absorbing heat 





Smell -- I have used this method and found it works pretty good https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/63004-my-3-carbon-filter.html 

Also use good soil, dont feed them to much because they will be small and wont need much extra. And let them go for longer in flowering than it says for them to go (1-3 weeks) because they will keep on adding weight and its easy to pick to early but hard to pick to late. 

Anyways the think that covers most of the bases. Hope I Helped and Happy Growing! 


If you decide to do this idea I want that 20 $


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Apr 3, 2009)

what do you guys yield of a cfl?like an 1/8 of an ounce?lol...rofl.I wouldn't use a cfl to light my garage.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 3, 2009)

he is using the cfl's for clones and seedlings... He has 4 - 250 watt hps lights for flowering.


----------



## GuitarGod (Apr 3, 2009)

Nicks right, watch your heat and humidity in there.


----------



## randk21 (Apr 3, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> i got your design and i'll do it for free


I could use a free set-up! haha
Scenario: Basement 6 feet high plenty of space for veg room/bud room/clone area..

Want to use a 1000hps for bud, something cheap for clone and veg - 90-110 day start to finish. Need odour control idea, number of plants idea, also would like max yield.

4 take downs a year - pref. 2lbs per 90-110 days

oh, and ideas on home made nutes - not wanting to spend alot. most investment will be on the lights and a fan.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 3, 2009)

randk21 said:


> I could use a free set-up! haha
> Scenario: Basement 6 feet high plenty of space for veg room/bud room/clone area..
> 
> Want to use a 1000hps for bud, something cheap for clone and veg - 90-110 day start to finish. Need odour control idea, number of plants idea, also would like max yield.
> ...



 Look around the site a bit


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 3, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Look around the site a bit



Thank you guys for everything, but i have decided on what im doing already. I also got two dehumidifiers bc u know the windy city is super humid and i have 2 fans in a corner for circulation and a squirrel cage fan/carbon filter combo. Thank you guys for all your help.


----------



## randk21 (Apr 3, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Look around the site a bit



Well you see this site has everyone from newbies to the pros.. and to be honest I've spent a good weeks worth of hrs looking and searching for what I want but get results for alot of things I am not at all intersted in such as cfl's, 150hps, stealth grows, etc etc

I have open acess - I wanna use 1000watts budding and so on - I was just "hoping" an expert or even a guy who came across and saw what i had posted would just give me a quick tid bit of information based on a scenario I provided. 
so thanks but no thanks if ur not helping shut it..


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

Seedling sprouted 3/5/2008 and i am just wondering if this is a male or female?

I see little sacs, but do those ever go away?

This may be too early to determine, but just wondering if any pre-flowering signs were present. 

Thanks


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> Seedling sprouted 3/5/2008 and i am just wondering if this is a male or female?
> 
> I see little sacs, but do those ever go away?
> 
> ...



Is it too early to tell? 3 views on the pics and no post? yo neccesito asistar con mi plantas


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> 20 dollars is a lot for just copying and pasting their plans right?


 

wisdom, experience and knowledge are priceless


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 10, 2009)

if they pop a hair thier female if they start to cluster it male... I cant tell from the pics.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 10, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> wisdom, experience and knowledge are priceless


 I spent a good half hour at least making plans for his room...Can I see pics of the room completed ? I want to see how many plants you have fit in there and your exhaust and light set up..


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 10, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I spent a good half hour at least making plans for his room...Can I see pics of the room completed ? I want to see how many plants you have fit in there and your exhaust and light set up..


 

thats great, awesome, 1 whole half hour, umm i woudlnt share my grow room with you even if you paid me 200 dollars first off, like i said, i dont show my friends my grow room, why would i show you? not to come off like a dick but those shelves wouldnt support a plant that you can get 1 oz a piece off of, especially that little one, you probably couldnt even fit, medium, clone and light in all on that small ass stand, on that big one, maybe 1 gal pot, 1 ft tall plant while the tops get burned? i dont know about you but its not effective nor practical to do it like that, especially with those shitty shelves, now if you were to build shelves into a wall that had 3 and a half or 4 ft spacing apart then maybe your idea would have a thread a reality to it, again i didnt wanna come off like a dick and bash your idea or anything like that but you asked how i would do it. unless your gonna have a set up like that in a tent (a very big one) to have a few oscillating fans on them plus a carbon +inline set up to suck all the hot air up the tent and out, your gonna run into heat issues, running lights on top of lights on top of ballasts could get hot id imagine, as opposed to a regular setup with just 1 fan 1 inline and 1 canopy to cool. by the way bro i run 24 plants sog aero, 600 watts and i can pull a lb off it, also its a 4 by 2 grow tent, i only use about 3 by 2 and a half of it. my whole air cooled hood covers my res and i use a small light mover, once again not bashing your theory or idea just saying, you dont just go to the fucking store and buy a grow room design and set up, it comes with lots of experience and learning whats right and whats wrong, im by NO MEANS AN EXPERT AT ANYTHING ESPECIALLY THIS. but i like to give a helping hand by letting him know he can pay for his grow room and his plants hes gotta grow em himself


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 10, 2009)

just to show im not yankin the ole chain, little messy as im in between grows right now but hey bud hope i didnt come off as a dick but it takes a whole lot more than just a half hour of thought and payin someone 20 bucks to get a good design, thats all i was trying to explain to him heres to you


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 10, 2009)

I have used shelves almost exactly like that in a closet almost the same size. the only real difference is is my closet opened from the front instead of the side and YES heat was an issue but with the lights exhausted and an ac vent it stayed at about 80 degrees and the small shelf unit was just in the pic not meant for actual use and only once did I burn my plants and that was because I let them get to big... I have 4 400 watt lights that I used and there was about 2 feet between the lights and the plants at the end... By the way aknight I wasnt asking to see your growroom I was asking to see OP's to see what he ended up using. You did come off as a dick and though im sure your setup works just fine mine also worked just fine when I was using it. Anyways it was just an idea and there was no reason to bash it like i said I have had a set up very simular and it worked well for me.


----------



## JBlaze99 (Apr 10, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> thats great, awesome, 1 whole half hour, umm i woudlnt share my grow room with you even if you paid me 200 dollars first off ...


Wow you went from not showing your setup to a single soul,to showing hundreds of people.... You didn't even get 200$. You seem to really like talking about it if it's soo secret.

Back to the actual thread, do you still need plans? Or have you figured it out? Did anyone win ?


----------



## SugaShane (Apr 10, 2009)

We need to legalize it and sell it in stores like tobbaco and alchohol.


----------



## JBlaze99 (Apr 10, 2009)

agreed, it would definitely help the sunshine state.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 10, 2009)

i would say do a sog and get a 1000w air cooled hps on a light rail going back and forth all day...


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 10, 2009)

JBlaze99 said:


> Wow you went from not showing your setup to a single soul,to showing hundreds of people.... You didn't even get 200$. You seem to really like talking about it if it's soo secret.
> 
> Back to the actual thread, do you still need plans? Or have you figured it out? Did anyone win ?


 


once again nickbad sry didnt mean to come off as a dick bro really meant no harm by it and also sry i must of misread your original post, and blaze99, thats only the veg and 1-2 week flower tent bro, like i said you couldnt pay me to see my setupnot that im not willing to show it but i do know the laws and by showing a few plants on here is one thing, if i had say 30 plants flowering with a pic now that could be quite compromising couldnt it, i mean so could one plant but where im from 1=5k fine 20=100k fine anyway sry if i offended nickbad i didnt mean it you have my full apologies


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> once again nickbad sry didnt mean to come off as a dick bro really meant no harm by it and also sry i must of misread your original post, and blaze99, thats only the veg and 1-2 week flower tent bro, like i said you couldnt pay me to see my setupnot that im not willing to show it but i do know the laws and by showing a few plants on here is one thing, if i had say 30 plants flowering with a pic now that could be quite compromising couldnt it, i mean so could one plant but where im from 1=5k fine 20=100k fine anyway sry if i offended nickbad i didnt mean it you have my full apologies




Nickbad-- I will have more pics up in about 10 minutes.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> Nickbad-- I will have more pics up in about 10 minutes.



I didnt take anyones advice, so i will pay myself with a bowl of some green.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> I didnt take anyones advice, so i will pay myself with a bowl of some green.



With that closet we are going to just do seedlings and clones with cfls --but they are only 15 watts a piece.

Is this too low? i have only 3 for about 15 seedlings.

Now i will add what i have currently including the mothering room which was done by my little brother. He takes care of them


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> With that closet we are going to just do seedlings and clones with cfls --but they are only 15 watts a piece.
> 
> Is this too low? i have only 3 for about 15 seedlings.
> 
> Now i will add what i have currently including the mothering room which was done by my little brother. He takes care of them




This is a picture of my cloning site with 3 cfl tubes 15 watts a piece for 15 seedlings about 1 inch away. 

This might be too little of light, correct?

Then My flowering closet which will be filled with 6 inch x 14 inch high pots for the 7x2 room. Im thinking about doing 3-4 plants per sq foot. 

I will be using 4 250 watt hps lamps. more plans will come when i continue this project. 

Nevilles haze 
ice
Bag seed
Really good bag seed
Mazar
THC Bomb


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 10, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> This is a picture of my cloning site with 3 cfl tubes 15 watts a piece for 15 seedlings about 1 inch away.
> 
> This might be too little of light, correct?
> 
> ...



My brothers flowering/bathroom room. I will also be stealing clones from him. 

He also has one confirmed female. He is using a crap load of cfls and has about 7 plants.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 11, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> My brothers flowering/bathroom room. I will also be stealing clones from him.
> 
> He also has one confirmed female. He is using a crap load of cfls and has about 7 plants.



whhat do you do in order to just show the pictures instead of making ppl click on it


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 11, 2009)

nevermind, my computer is too slow so it did not load up and i thought it wasnt showing so sorry for duplicate pictures. i guess it automatically just puts it up so ppl can see it


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 11, 2009)

the cfls should be fine for you seedlings you can always add another if you see them getting 2 lanky. Btw where did you get your 6 inch wide by 14 inch tall pots? I could really use some of those for my next grow.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 12, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> the cfls should be fine for you seedlings you can always add another if you see them getting 2 lanky. Btw where did you get your 6 inch wide by 14 inch tall pots? I could really use some of those for my next grow.



Here you are

http://www.stuewe.com/products/treepots.html

they are amazing. you know where i can get some Grand daddy purp seeds? Whats the most powerful/best yielding strain? purple strain?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Apr 16, 2009)

Any help on the strains?


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont know where to get the grand daddy purp and I dont know which strain is the highest yielding and will get you the highest. I can tell you one of the easiest to grow ,stoniest and highest yielding plants I have ever grown was sweet tooth http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/stock-barneys-farm-sweet-tooth-feminized-back-in-stock-2629-p.asp 
but look around their are plenty of great weeds out there
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/stock-barneys-farm-sweet-tooth-feminized-back-in-stock-2629-p.asp


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 5, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I dont know where to get the grand daddy purp and I dont know which strain is the highest yielding and will get you the highest. I can tell you one of the easiest to grow ,stoniest and highest yielding plants I have ever grown was sweet tooth http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/stock-barneys-farm-sweet-tooth-feminized-back-in-stock-2629-p.asp
> but look around their are plenty of great weeds out there



Thanks Nickbbad--i appreciate that recommendation. this is how my grow is going so far, kinda slow for two weeks right?


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 6, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> Thanks Nickbbad--i appreciate that recommendation. this is how my grow is going so far, kinda slow for two weeks right?



loking for help with ailing plant. also posted my veg/clone room and homemade hood


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 6, 2009)

is this a nute burn? broke ground 4.21


----------



## nickbbad (May 6, 2009)

are you feeding them yet because you shouldn't be if your soil already has nutes in it. what kind of soil are you using? and how hot is it under those lights?


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 6, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> are you feeding them yet because you shouldn't be if your soil already has nutes in it. what kind of soil are you using? and how hot is it under those lights?



lights are about 82 degrees right under the lights....but 82 is the high it stays around 78 ish. im using fox farm happy frog, so im guessing i dhouls not feed them. but i hear you should feed at 2 weeks or when yellowing ocurs. so i fed all of them instead of just fixing the one that needed it. 

thanks nick, what is your icon? hes scary looking


----------



## nickbbad (May 6, 2009)

hes my alter ego... It looks like they they are 5-6 inches tall? and maybe have 4-5 sets of leaves on them? How root bound are they? I have a feeling that if you just raised the lights a bit they would jump in height and once they are root bound a bit the nutes in the soil should be used up and thats when I would start feeding them < but start off with a half dose and see how they react. Otherwise they look pretty healthy to me. How long were you planning on keeping them in veg before you put them into flower? For now I would just raise your lights up a ring every day or 2 and the plants should follow it up. Another possiblity is if you have your flower room set up and you dont have anything growing in it yet you could finish off the veg in that room in the bigger pots under the better lights this should speed things up a bit...< Just a thought


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 17, 2009)

They are always so long and informative, when i get back onto my normal schedule i will follow up with a longer posts, but i just wanted to give my appreciation to you NickBad. Thanks a mill


----------



## nickbbad (May 17, 2009)

Glad to help! I have been growing for a while now but since coming here I have learned so many things and I love talking to so many different growers. It gives me a chance to talk about something Im passionate about that I don't really get to talk about outside of here. So its always a pleasure. 

Edit: btw how they doing? got pics


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 20, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Glad to help! I have been growing for a while now but since coming here I have learned so many things and I love talking to so many different growers. It gives me a chance to talk about something Im passionate about that I don't really get to talk about outside of here. So its always a pleasure.
> 
> Edit: btw how they doing? got pics




The ones in the mini closet were really rootbound bc when i transplanted into the tall pots they blew up in size. like 2 inches a day since transplanting. also i started nevilles haze and thc bomb. im also starting flowering today. I will post pics this saturday, my plants are about 3 feet tall veg for 3 months about--run off of plant is like 4.5 so it is not absorbing the nutrients properly--right?? What would be the best solution for that? baking soda in water? or should i just buy PH up? for 3 months we have not used any nutrients

Currently using Happy farm-happy frog 

our water ph is 6.6-7

run off is 4.5

so its gotta be the soil right?

we used to use floranova blooom/grow. the veg one not the flowering one. 

thanks


what are you currently growing? Is sweet tooth that great? any other favorite strains of yours? are you a fan of the purples?


----------



## nickbbad (May 20, 2009)

To tell you the truth I never really took ph readings of my runoff I just tested my water so I wouldn't be the one to ask that question 2. And I grew a sweet tooth mother for 4 years and just took clones off her and recently I moved so had to get rid of her... currently in my attic Im growing white widow and its not nearly as strong/big of a plant but it works for now. My sweet tooth was my cash crop then I would try other strains out for personal. I am a big fan of diesel but it doesn't produce nearly as much as the sweet tooth and its more of a high high instead of a knock out high but my favorites all tend to be fruity buds its just my personal preferance (got any fruity buds I should check out next time I order seeds?). I don't really get purples around my area the few I have tried were nameless and really didn't stand out in the crowd but i would love to try a good purple to see why its so popular lately. Living in cali you probably have tried more different types of weed than I have so pick your favorite and then do testers of other types that way you have your sure thing and if you find something better you can change it up.


----------



## see more (May 22, 2009)

Here is my recommendation for greatest yield ,cheapest indoor grow. And yes your 600 s won't do it. sorry.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=57927&page=1&pp=15 

PS keep the 20. lol


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 24, 2009)

see more said:


> Here is my recommendation for greatest yield ,cheapest indoor grow. And yes your 600 s won't do it. sorry.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=57927&page=1&pp=15
> 
> PS keep the 20. lol



lol, i wouldnt have 20 to give you anyways.

I was going to do this but im only 2 feet wide so i would not be able to go very high. Also im not that far along, i have about 15 non sexed plants about 40 days old and 3 plants that are about 68 days old. i also included pics above. I should use this as my mother plant, but its a bag seed from some middies. 

As for the other 2 my brother forgot to label them so it may be ice or bag.

thanks tho i really want to do this stadium grow at my future place.


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 24, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> To tell you the truth I never really took ph readings of my runoff I just tested my water so I wouldn't be the one to ask that question 2. And I grew a sweet tooth mother for 4 years and just took clones off her and recently I moved so had to get rid of her... currently in my attic Im growing white widow and its not nearly as strong/big of a plant but it works for now. My sweet tooth was my cash crop then I would try other strains out for personal. I am a big fan of diesel but it doesn't produce nearly as much as the sweet tooth and its more of a high high instead of a knock out high but my favorites all tend to be fruity buds its just my personal preferance (got any fruity buds I should check out next time I order seeds?). I don't really get purples around my area the few I have tried were nameless and really didn't stand out in the crowd but i would love to try a good purple to see why its so popular lately. Living in cali you probably have tried more different types of weed than I have so pick your favorite and then do testers of other types that way you have your sure thing and if you find something better you can change it up.


hmm now i really want to try some sweet tooth. I had it, but you just never know if its the real deal or not when ppl throw names around just to get some curb value. Below you will find some pics of the oldest plants, ill take some of my 15 plants which consist of THC bomb,ice,afghan,mazar, and Nevilles haze.

I would only grow purple bc it gets you more cash, as for strength i dont purples can compete with the jack herers and all those fancy expensive seeds that win cups and other awards. only 1 out of the 3 showed sexing, i mean the "im pretty" pic is vegging. It broke ground 3/22/09. should i use this as my mother plant or flower it. 

Also do you use CO2, what nutes you using nick? lights? 

im using one 250 watt hps for 3 plants, is that enough? im still vegging it for another week so i can have more time to make up my mind.

Plus, i just bought two inline fans from htg supply for 30 bucks each. ill have to create a light trap as well. also buying a real hood instead of my crappy one. I also bought computer fans so i can cool the ballast and light. 

as for filter im going to use that 6 dollar charcoal filter thats posted on this site. 

as for nutes im using flora nova -grow , super thrive(b1), fulvic acid, and PH up bc my run off is at 4.5


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 24, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> lol, i wouldnt have 20 to give you anyways.
> 
> I was going to do this but im only 2 feet wide so i would not be able to go very high. Also im not that far along, i have about 15 non sexed plants about 40 days old and 3 plants that are about 68 days old. i also included pics above. I should use this as my mother plant, but its a bag seed from some middies.
> 
> ...



growing is soooo hard and time consuming, but i love it. 

wait its not working, it says something about a security token is missing. any clue what that means?


----------



## nickbbad (May 26, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> growing is soooo hard and time consuming, but i love it.
> 
> wait its not working, it says something about a security token is missing. any clue what that means?


Your pics might be 2 big in size?

Well I used to use fox farm's products but This grow I have been using Age Old Organics and it seems to be working good so far, no signs of any problems. And if it works good I may stick with it cause its a local company and I can get it from local nursery. I also Have been using this grow BMO'S Super plant tonic which my plants seem to love heres a link http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Blue-Mountain-Organics For Lights I am using a 400 metal halide for veg and 1000 watt hps for budding I am planning on putting 2 400 watt hps that I have laying around up in my budding room 2 when I add more plants. << I recently just moved and am still in the process of setting things up the way I want in my room. I also sold about half my grow stuff to a friend when I moved so I am getting new equipment as needed. I will eventually have 3 600 watt hps lights in my budding room and have them all in these hoods http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-light-reflectors-4/super-sun-2-reflector-43.html
ans here is a link to some hood reviews http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=51325
here is my attic budding room when I was setting it up < my camera broke so that why no recent pics. its 3x9 at the base




I use a ozone generator in my exhaust vent and I dont use Co2 in my room but may use it in a later grow < my friend who bought my equipment does and they do grow a lot faster but its something to worry about after everything else is set up correctly. I would do your 4 250's or 2 600 watt lights and better fans for both in a 2x7 ft space. You can find lights cheap on ebay and get some good vented hoods < use the inline fans u bought for those and for exhausting your room if your looking for something cheap just get a stanley blower fan http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/stanley-blower-fan-high-velocity-motor-for-p-55925.html?ref=42 (checkout the cfm) and that should take care of any heat problems that come with more/larger lights.


----------



## everything4less2003 (May 28, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Your pics might be 2 big in size?
> 
> Well I used to use fox farm's products but This grow I have been using Age Old Organics and it seems to be working good so far, no signs of any problems. And if it works good I may stick with it cause its a local company and I can get it from local nursery. I also Have been using this grow BMO'S Super plant tonic which my plants seem to love heres a link http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Blue-Mountain-Organics For Lights I am using a 400 metal halide for veg and 1000 watt hps for budding I am planning on putting 2 400 watt hps that I have laying around up in my budding room 2 when I add more plants. << I recently just moved and am still in the process of setting things up the way I want in my room. I also sold about half my grow stuff to a friend when I moved so I am getting new equipment as needed. I will eventually have 3 600 watt hps lights in my budding room and have them all in these hoods http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-light-reflectors-4/super-sun-2-reflector-43.html
> ans here is a link to some hood reviews http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=51325
> ...


Just had to resize pictures---i feel like an idiot. Why didnt it just say please resize instead of some missing token crap. Thanks tho Nick

Nice, those hoods are expensive. I got a ballast kit for 50 at 
http://htgsupply.comproductsubcategories.
asp?categoryID=3

its a 250 watt hps kit. My bulb was bought at 1000bulbs.com i think and it was like 12 dollars

http://www.1000bulbs.com/250-Watt-HPS-HID-Light-Bulbs/

Hopefully when i add pictures this time it will work. I just cropped so the file size is smaller. 

Hood i bought from HTG supply again - it was the max wing reflector for 39.95

http://htgsupply.com/products.asp?categoryID=5

Great deal considering my home made one was about 60-70% of that. 

I also bought Advanced Nutrients Bloom powder, Super Thrive, and PH UP. 

Do you know of any sites that have better deals than HTG??? I think they are just stealing some of these items off trucks bc these prices are semi-ridiculous. 

Is it very important to take clones that have more than one set of leaves. I just want to sex them so i can start establishing mother plants and flower the runts that are not as strong in growth. 

I also bought jock horror and blackberry from Nirvana for about 80 bc the damn US Dollar is just falling . 

So now i have:

*From marijuana-seeds.nl*

2 x Nevilles Haze grown since 4/21/2009 (2 out of 9 germinated)

8 x THC Bombs- also grown since 4/21
(8 out of 8 germinated)

2 x Mazar -same date above (2 out of 4 germ)

Phenotypes vary for this company, thats why buying from discount places like this is not wise. 
One of the THC Bombs is outgrowing the bunch and is tall as my other plants from Nirvana that were grown since 4/3/09.

Then i also have some Ice, Afghan and bag seeds grown since 4/3/09. 

Then couple of days ago i also bought Jock Horror and Blackberry. 

So in my shower i want to have only mother plants. one of each strain, thats why i want to sex some of them so i know.

Have you cloned for sex? Whats the quickest way to do that? do i really have to wait for a rooting system? 

Do you go to expensive/quality sites to buy seeds or do you go to these discount guys? 

For my next grow, what upgrades should i go for? Im feeling cool air hoods, so i can put them closer to plants.

What you doing for CO2. 

also for my inline fans, i also got it from HTG-- boy i sound like an advertisement for them huh? 


8" Inline Fan rated at 500 cfm (cubic feet per minute). Use one fan per light or to increase the efficiency of an exhaust system. $29.95-- i know, i know its crazy. 



http://htgsupply.com/products.asp?categoryID=7&subcategoryID=39


Now give me free stuff HTG!!!! jk


----------



## nickbbad (May 29, 2009)

to sex your plants just take some clones and put them right on 12/12 they will still veg for a bit but once you see some hairs or sacks you can trash them or whatever. Don't worry about the CO2 until you get a few grows under you. HTG has great deals and beside buying something used they probably have the best prices. My hood seems expensive compared to some but it gives about as good of a light foot print as I have seen and almost no hot spots which helps keep my canopy all the same height and the big intake and exhaust will help keep the bulbs and my room as cool as possible which I need cause its in my attic. I have plenty of old hoods but Im upgrading and want the best hoods for my space. I also get my bulbs from 1000bulbs.com so far I have not had any problems with them. Let me know how that fan works I may get one and see how well they work. I usually just get from the attitude seedbank I have been to the cannibus cup and have met most of those breeders so I feel comfortable with them. Plus for instance with diesel or ice you can get a plant from one grower and have it be completly different from another grower (for better or worse) so when someones talking about a strain its good to know where they got it from because it might not be as good from different breeder. Have you ever done any LST'ing to your plants? Having them so tall like the last pic will end up giving you less bud because the light has a hard time reaching all the growth below especially with 250's you want them short and stocky. Anyways good luck


----------



## Tagh (May 29, 2009)

justatoker said:


> seriously though, I never help anyone on here that I know is growing weed to sell . Period. Thats just me and how I feel though.If you wanna smoke, grow it.. If you wanna make money, get a damn job.


Why not get a job and grow 6 plants every 2 months. Those plants pay the bills and and your cheques are yours for what you wish


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought some nets and i will hang them above the plants so i can do some LST. and i also bought some twist ties. I also got my seeds from nirvana, ones that got returned to them. I got half of my order about 2 months ago and they just sent ICE and PPP all over again. 
Still not have received my other recent order of BLACKBERRY and JOCK HORROR--super excited to try those----
Germination rate for them is about 90-95%. never had a problem with them, but i wish they had Grand Daddy Purple or strains that are clone only. What seedbank besides Attitude do you use?? And do you only favor Sweet Tooth, im going to try them next after i get one more batch from Nirvana. Do you know of any ones that smell super skunky?


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 1, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> to sex your plants just take some clones and put them right on 12/12 they will still veg for a bit but once you see some hairs or sacks you can trash them or whatever. Don't worry about the CO2 until you get a few grows under you. HTG has great deals and beside buying something used they probably have the best prices. My hood seems expensive compared to some but it gives about as good of a light foot print as I have seen and almost no hot spots which helps keep my canopy all the same height and the big intake and exhaust will help keep the bulbs and my room as cool as possible which I need cause its in my attic. I have plenty of old hoods but Im upgrading and want the best hoods for my space. I also get my bulbs from 1000bulbs.com so far I have not had any problems with them. Let me know how that fan works I may get one and see how well they work. I usually just get from the attitude seedbank I have been to the cannibus cup and have met most of those breeders so I feel comfortable with them. Plus for instance with diesel or ice you can get a plant from one grower and have it be completly different from another grower (for better or worse) so when someones talking about a strain its good to know where they got it from because it might not be as good from different breeder. Have you ever done any LST'ing to your plants? Having them so tall like the last pic will end up giving you less bud because the light has a hard time reaching all the growth below especially with 250's you want them short and stocky. Anyways good luck



Hey nick, from that picture above, my plant is what it looks like to be budding....but i have yet to put it in flowering stage yet. Is anything wrong with it? first pic above on left


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 2, 2009)

its on 18/6? looks like its auto flowering. I never have really had one do that but it probably means it has unstable genetics What kind is it? You live in California so you should be able to get all kinds of clones out there.Cant you just pick up a bunch of different clones from the clubs? They probably sell the same bud that they have clones of so you could do taste tests too.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

this is funny


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 3, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> its on 18/6? looks like its auto flowering. I never have really had one do that but it probably means it has unstable genetics What kind is it? You live in California so you should be able to get all kinds of clones out there.Cant you just pick up a bunch of different clones from the clubs? They probably sell the same bud that they have clones of so you could do taste tests too.



yea i sometimes go to clubs. i donnt have a card so i usually get my friends to do it for me. as for my current grow, i got it out of some middies, but i also grew other ones that did not auto flower. well see what happens. i also got my package from HTG so ill tell you how the fans work.


----------



## Paintballer87 (Jun 3, 2009)

or if you asked nice enough and say that you'd give then +rep they'd do it for free. I'd do it for you but I don't have Paypal , and I don't trust any one sending me money orders or cash so yea.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 3, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> its on 18/6? looks like its auto flowering. I never have really had one do that but it probably means it has unstable genetics What kind is it? You live in California so you should be able to get all kinds of clones out there.Cant you just pick up a bunch of different clones from the clubs? They probably sell the same bud that they have clones of so you could do taste tests too.



Im also tired of paying 20/bag for soil--can i just mix my own

Pros and cons?

What do you do nick


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I still use Ocean Forest but Im planning on reusing it after a few grows.You can also mix your own, can you get roots soil ? Im pretty sure you can in cali if not ask subcool what he would substitute with here is a link to subcools super soil https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html
Here is a link to reusing soil, Im planning on doing this not next time but the time after https://www.rollitup.org/organics/187602-there-way-replenish-reuse-old.html
and here is a link to hempy buckets < I haven't tried this yet but it looks interesting and I may do a few at sometime next to my soil grows to see how well it works its kind of like a hydro hybrid https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html 
There are other things you can do to just look around


----------



## Paintballer87 (Jun 3, 2009)

everything4less2003 said:


> Im also tired of paying 20/bag for soil--can i just mix my own
> 
> Pros and cons?
> 
> What do you do nick


I've talked to my local hydro store guy and he says that if you grow with soil you can reuse the soil and add diffrent things in to put some nutes back into the soil.


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 3, 2009)

Paintballer87 said:


> I've talked to my local hydro store guy and he says that if you grow with soil you can reuse the soil and add diffrent things in to put some nutes back into the soil.


You are correct but you need to be able to compost it first so the roots can break down in the soil. Read my post above your last post its got a link to doing it.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jun 7, 2009)

one word "sensizym"


----------



## KTOWNGUY (Jun 7, 2009)

justatoker said:


> here ya go.. and this is on the house >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITs people like u (HATERS) that make me ill man. Whats its okay to grow for urself but not good enough for ur neighbour or what. GROW FOR CASH ALL DAY!


----------



## KTOWNGUY (Jun 7, 2009)

Paintballer87 said:


> I've talked to my local hydro store guy and he says that if you grow with soil you can reuse the soil and add diffrent things in to put some nutes back into the soil.



Reusing soil is a bad idea there will be salts in there that can really damage some young plants man. If u use soil never reuse it,


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 7, 2009)

KTOWNGUY said:


> Reusing soil is a bad idea there will be salts in there that can really damage some young plants man. If u use soil never reuse it,



This is not necessarily true... Since you are supposed to flush your soil in last couple of weeks of flowering your soil should be leached of most of it nutes and salts, Now if your using chemical fertilizer I would not suggest this but if you are using organic fertilizer you can. It has to be composted so the roots biodegrade and the soil be amended but if done properly your soil can actually turn out better. Do some research on it, I have and most problems with reusing soil come from either using chemical ferts or not properly composting and ammending your soil.


----------



## wannabee (Jun 7, 2009)

if ppl didn't sell, ppl not good at growing would never be able to get high, and that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 8, 2009)

im using flora nova grow and bloom. and i got advance nute big bud. I re-use my soil all the time. Ill transplanted two 1 month plants that failed, so i just used that soil nothing has happened yet. I will put up pics this weekend. I think that one is also an auto-flower strain.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 29, 2009)

yo nick, i got some pics up.


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 29, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> This is not necessarily true... Since you are supposed to flush your soil in last couple of weeks of flowering your soil should be leached of most of it nutes and salts, Now if your using chemical fertilizer I would not suggest this but if you are using organic fertilizer you can. It has to be composted so the roots biodegrade and the soil be amended but if done properly your soil can actually turn out better. Do some research on it, I have and most problems with reusing soil come from either using chemical ferts or not properly composting and ammending your soil.



In the pic below, my leaves are yellowing on bottom and brown spots. Its in like 3rd-4th week of flowering. Im using floranova GROW---im changing to bloom now.

Is it a nitrogen deficiency?

How are your plants coming along?
I also got a hold of some Cat piss, did not smell like it, but strong and cerebral. Trying to get a clone, grower of 6 years told me it has been his best yielder/potency ratio. 

What strains you doing?

Mother room -7 plants 4 mothers and 3 misc vegging

Flowering i have 3 almost done and 7 on their 3rd week. 

The autoflower one should be done soon--it was a bag --mids/regs

Now i have to make a carbon scrubber---even with all these highly rated forums- its still kinda hard. 

Should i pull or push? Also im using a 8in inline fan, where do you even find connectors for 8 inches?

Just wondering how you doing Nick


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 29, 2009)

I grow white widow and have about 2 weeks left on them they are doing great. I heard Cat piss is a good strain so if you can get it you should. yellowing fan leaves at the bottom are common during flowering and nothing really to worry about I pulled about a half dozen dead leaves off my girls just today. But the spots on the one in your bud look like a bit of nute burn so I would give it a good flush then let it dry out and give it a light feeding. Its common to have build ups of nutes about half way through flowering. For the carbon scrubber most people push through them but I don't know if it really matters I use an ozone generator so I never really looked into it. I have been looking into buying some seeds and I think Im going to go with some american breeders, Im looking at Subcool's seeds maybe jillybean, agent orange & vortex. Im also looking at some of elite genetics stains he does a lot of crosses with clone only strains. So Next time around I should have a good collection of plants. K I got to go to bed but keep me updated on how things are going!


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jun 29, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I grow white widow and have about 2 weeks left on them they are doing great. I heard Cat piss is a good strain so if you can get it you should. yellowing fan leaves at the bottom are common during flowering and nothing really to worry about I pulled about a half dozen dead leaves off my girls just today. But the spots on the one in your bud look like a bit of nute burn so I would give it a good flush then let it dry out and give it a light feeding. Its common to have build ups of nutes about half way through flowering. For the carbon scrubber most people push through them but I don't know if it really matters I use an ozone generator so I never really looked into it. I have been looking into buying some seeds and I think Im going to go with some american breeders, Im looking at Subcool's seeds maybe jillybean, agent orange & vortex. Im also looking at some of elite genetics stains he does a lot of crosses with clone only strains. So Next time around I should have a good collection of plants. K I got to go to bed but keep me updated on how things are going!



gotcha-- thanks yea i got a lot of yellow leaves so ill be taking those off. where did you get your loop or microscope. 

Also do you know of any good SOG strains that have a high yield/potency ratio?
Im going to check those subcool seeds. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I grow white widow and have about 2 weeks left on them they are doing great. I heard Cat piss is a good strain so if you can get it you should. yellowing fan leaves at the bottom are common during flowering and nothing really to worry about I pulled about a half dozen dead leaves off my girls just today. But the spots on the one in your bud look like a bit of nute burn so I would give it a good flush then let it dry out and give it a light feeding. Its common to have build ups of nutes about half way through flowering. For the carbon scrubber most people push through them but I don't know if it really matters I use an ozone generator so I never really looked into it. I have been looking into buying some seeds and I think Im going to go with some american breeders, Im looking at Subcool's seeds maybe jillybean, agent orange & vortex. Im also looking at some of elite genetics stains he does a lot of crosses with clone only strains. So Next time around I should have a good collection of plants. K I got to go to bed but keep me updated on how things are going!



How do i know my plants are ready to harvest?

Where do i find these microscopes to view if thc is amber


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 9, 2009)

I really dont remember where I got mine? had it for so many years... I pretty sure you can get them at most hydro shops and maybe even walmart. I don't even use mine anymore, actually Idon't know even where it is..You could just get a magnifier if you really want to look at the trichs but you should be able to tell just by looking at the plant. It will have an amber hugh to it like this and should look done






Here is a very informative thread that I got this pic from https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111444-anyne-ever-smoked-overripe-buds.html Now you will have a lot of people who agree and disagree with this but from my experience its really hard to wait to long. Most people are in such a rush to get there harvest done they tend to cut there buds early. I suggest you try this little experiment if you can. Im guessing you have a a couple of plants from the same strain that are close to harvest? Take one or however many you want and harvest them when you think they are done then leave 1 or 2 flowering for at least a week (or 2) longer and see which one you prefer. If you find you like the buds you harvest first better or just as much then you know you picked it at the right time, if you like the bud that was harvested later then you know to wait longer next time. Hope that made sense (I probably just confused you more) But I just smoked a bowl of hash so forgive me if I didnt make sense.


----------



## wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

just lurking so thought i'd say hello


i can understand about the harvesting part - especially if you have nothing good to smoke, waiting is hard


----------



## herbme (Jul 9, 2009)

bro up tops got it right man make sure you dont chop to soon most of the THC is brought out in the very last days of flowering...this advice he gave you is one of the most key points that separates amazing bud from good bud. and its true even with a not so trained eye its easy to spot when its done when you think its done give it a day or two and watch the difference or if your pritty sure its done harvest a couple plants and let them dry in another room and let a couple flower a bit longer and watch your plant go white.. peace


----------



## everything4less2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

herbme said:


> bro up tops got it right man make sure you dont chop to soon most of the THC is brought out in the very last days of flowering...this advice he gave you is one of the most key points that separates amazing bud from good bud. and its true even with a not so trained eye its easy to spot when its done when you think its done give it a day or two and watch the difference or if your pritty sure its done harvest a couple plants and let them dry in another room and let a couple flower a bit longer and watch your plant go white.. peace


For only 12 bucks you get a handscope, but its 60x-100x. is this too powerful, well the one that autoflowered is the only one i want to harvest. 

Its been in this flowering stage for a while and i WAS scared that i am flowering too long, but from that link nick gave me, it would have to be really long to truly affect it. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604

cheap and it works from what i searched on this site.

I really want to grow Chronic now from Serious Seeds. I hear it's a great CASH CROP. Nick also loves Sweet Tooth which has been frequesntly mentioned. Also BIG BUD has rave reviews--

Just looking for a the best SOG/quality/quantity ratio--- Im guessing that no strain embodies all these qualities. 

Thanks everyone for helping me out.


----------



## herbme (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh i forgot to mention that if your crop has a big bud its not growing to potential... if you pull like a half ounce or so right from the top of the plant, it will grow right back extremely quickly and be more dense. This works because bud growth is stunted because not enough photosynthesis is occurring deep within the main stalk because it is sheltered from the light, when you cut off the top inner leaves are exposed and it grows very quickly again, your plant will also need more water if you do this so watch it... also for quality/quantity plant try sativa plants as they have very high yield and have amazing highs that people will come back to because they like it the catch is tho it takes longer to grow... but personally from my experience if you wait longer and go with the sativa it will be more profitable


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 9, 2009)

> Just looking for a the best SOG/quality/quantity ratio


 if you ask this in seed and strain reviews section you will probably get a list from a few different people of good strains to do. Then look into the strains that they list and pic the ones you are most interested in.


----------

